# Getting Flabby



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well losing 70 pounds.I find my Stomach,Arms and my Rear end is getting Flabby.I figure there is not much I can do considering I can't do the exercise I need to do to solid up.Hopefully the more I lose maybe this will help.

big rockpile


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Am I reading this right? You lost 70 pounds! You rock! :rock:

Have you tried any yoga? Is there some place where you can swim? Exercise videos?
I hate it during the winter when I can't (won't) get outside & hike.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Am I reading this right? You lost 70 pounds! You rock! :rock:
> 
> Have you tried any yoga? Is there some place where you can swim? Exercise videos?
> I hate it during the winter when I can't (won't) get outside & hike.


Yelp lost 70,hope to lose another 20 before Summer.

My trouble is I can't bend very easy in my Back.Exercise Vidieos or for people that can still move.Swimming I'm afraid of Leg Cramps.Got to go slow with Joint pain,but is feeling some better.

Whats bad years ago I lost 70 pounds but at the time I could work out regular and had a very hard Job.

hillman


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

Are you anywhere near an indoor swimming pool? Doing exercises in water, like water aerobics, gives you the same benefits as doing them outside of water but it is much easier on your joints, back, legs, etc.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Leg cramps? That's a sign you need more calcium. Check with your Doc or at least the Alternative Health Forum here. 

I use Calcium Citrate as I've been told that's the best for absorption. It also has Vitamin D with it. I'm lactose intollerant so no milk products. No ice cream....:Bawling:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Leg cramps? That's a sign you need more calcium. Check with your Doc or at least the Alternative Health Forum here.
> 
> I use Calcium Citrate as I've been told that's the best for absorption. It also has Vitamin D with it. I'm lactose intollerant so no milk products. No ice cream....:Bawling:


Had them for over 20 years,come and go.Its because of circulation,something I was born with.

DC_Hound no I'm not close to any Pool.The closest water I'm close to is some very cold Trout water.

big rockpile


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

rockpile;
You may need potassium. If your body gets low on it muscles start to cramp. I get leg cramps every now and than, I start taking potassium tablets and it isn't long til the cramps stop. Same day usually. 
Potassium is a mineral that is easy to get low on. 
Hope you get feeling better real soon.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bluhollow-lady said:


> rockpile;
> You may need potassium. If your body gets low on it muscles start to cramp. I get leg cramps every now and than, I start taking potassium tablets and it isn't long til the cramps stop. Same day usually.
> Potassium is a mineral that is easy to get low on.
> Hope you get feeling better real soon.


Take Potassium every day because I'm on Lasix.I was taking Quinine but it didn't help.

big rockpile


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Can you pedal a bike? I am presently trying to get up enough money to purchase a recumbent exercise bike. It sits low near the floor so it is easier to get on and off, it has a larger comfortable seat and you can ride while watching tv (if you have one, I don't) or reading. Consumer Reports and everywhere else I read says it is one of the best forms of aerobic exercise. I used to have one long ago and loved it. Now I need to get another one. 

Congratulations on 70lb. loss! That is awesome! :clap:

katlupe


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats, Rocky!


How about getting some hand weights and sitting while you pump some iron? At least your upper half would get toned up a bit.


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

so ROCK what diet are you using?

dale


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

dale said:


> so ROCK what diet are you using?
> 
> dale



I just cut portions and did away with most Sugars and Fats.Don't think of it as a diet thats depressing. 

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mammabooh said:


> Congrats, Rocky!
> 
> 
> How about getting some hand weights and sitting while you pump some iron? At least your upper half would get toned up a bit.


Yea I got some weights that are over here getting dusty.Got a stationary bike in the Barn and one of thos deals you can walk or run on out by the Front Door.Mind not working this morning I can't think what its called.

I'd love to be able to Jog and do the Weights,use to keep the weight off no problem.

big rockpile


----------



## foxygram (Sep 4, 2008)

I really relate to what you are going through. My medicines will cause me to pack on up to 20 pounds in one week and then when I get a reprieve I hang like an old skin on a barn door. I have Post Polio Syndrome and more exercise to me means loss of mobility down the road. I have only so much left and have to use it wisely while still trying to retain my ability to walk as long as I can. The company that was supposed to install my stairway lift chair took 3 mo. 1 wk to come out and get the job done. Just getting up and down the steps took years off my ability to walk. I don't do anything at all when I have standing up work to do as I have all I can do to get a few things done. What I have found really helps are really slow stretching exercises. Raising my arms in circles, pressing and pulling my hands in front of my chest, gently lifting then clasped behind my back, ankle circles while sitting, moving my head in all directions while it is in the pulled back straight neck position. After a while it becomes second nature and my feet will start making circles when I sit down without my brain telling them to. There is a way to stretch every muscle in your body without even getting out of the chair or off the bed. The progressive muscle relaxation techniques are a good source to learn what they are. I find that this stretching will help with the pain and keep me flexible and also helps tighten the skin without triggering a major pain flare up. I am in awe of your weight loss. I hope this helps as all I can do is share my own experience.


----------

